# Moooo, looooook, camera, mmmmmhhh!



## LaFoto (Oct 3, 2005)

After the last, I had to go home..........


----------



## Traci (Oct 3, 2005)

Great title to go with the great series. I really like number 6. Did you have to go home because the cow licked you?


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, fortunately it did not QUITE reach to the camera. Yak. I would not have wanted to clean off cow saliva from my little Powershot.... 
Actually, I only said so jokingly .


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 3, 2005)

that top right image is very cool laFoto!


----------



## Randog (Oct 5, 2005)

Corinna, I think these shots are great most of them are better than snapshots. I got to tell you though that last one just cracks me up! Great stuff!


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 5, 2005)

i just love these....lafoto...these are great.....i think you should have them in the wildlife place...these are great...great great....i love cows..


----------



## Xmetal (Oct 5, 2005)

Got Beef? :twisted:

Nice series as always.


----------



## speciespython (Oct 7, 2005)

thats cows for you!
nice shots!


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 7, 2005)

Those are great! Very funny.

Eric


----------



## Meysha (Oct 7, 2005)

What cute photos! They even made me giggle. I love it how any animal just gets in really close to the camera... it's hilarious!

I really like the first portrait one you've got there in the series. It looks like one of those crazy birthday cards with the strange/warped animals and on the inside they say something cheesy like.... "I'm over the Moooooooon for you!"

hehehe! Love em!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 7, 2005)

You mean "PinkyNose"?


----------



## Meysha (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah!!! And he has great big goggly eyes!


----------



## jadin (Oct 7, 2005)

Best title ever!

Great collage lafoto!


----------

